# I can't breathe



## nickel (Dec 6, 2014)

*Μοναχικοί θάνατοι*
Κίττυ Ξενάκη | Τα Νέα 05/12/2014

_Μα όλοι εσείς που το φιλοσοφείτε
Και για όλους τους φόβους τάχατες κάτι έχετε να πείτε
Ώρα για τα δάκρυά σας δεν είναι τώρα
Τώρα ανοίξτε διάπλατα τα μάτια και δείτε_

Αργά τη νύχτα της 9ης Φεβρουαρίου του 1963, ο Γουίλιαμ Ζανζίνγκερ, ένας 24χρονος λευκός γαιοκτήμονας, κάτοχος πελώριας καπνοφυτείας, με γονείς πάμπλουτους, μπήκε μεθυσμένος στην αίθουσα χορού του ξενοδοχείου Emerson στη Βαλτιμόρη. Πρώτα περιύβρισε έναν γκρουμ. Μετά αποκάλεσε μια 30χρονη σερβιτόρα «nigger», αραπίνα, και τη χτύπησε με το μπαστούνι του· η γυναίκα απομακρύνθηκε κλαίγοντας. Τελικά, τα έβαλε με την επίσης μαύρη μπαργούμαν που «αργούσε», υποτίθεται, να του φέρει το μπέρμπον του: την 51χρονη Μάτι Κάρολ, μητέρα 10 παιδιών. Την είπε «μαύρη σκύλα» και άλλα παρόμοια και τη χτύπησε στο κεφάλι με το μπαστούνι του. Κανένα πεντάλεπτο αργότερα η Κάρολ παραπονέθηκε στους συναδέλφους της πως δεν ένιωθε καλά. Κι έπειτα κατέρρευσε. Πέθανε οκτώ ώρες αργότερα από εγκεφαλική αιμορραγία. Ο Ζανζίνγκερ κατηγορήθηκε αρχικά για ανθρωποκτονία από πρόθεση, κατόπιν για ανθρωποκτονία από αμέλεια. Και τελικά, στις 28 Αυγούστου του 1963 καταδικάστηκε σε... έξι μήνες φυλάκιση. «Απλώς θα χάσω πολύ χιόνι» φέρεται να δήλωσε.

Η ιστορία αυτή ίσως να είχε ξεχαστεί για πάντα αν δεν τύχαινε να επιδικαστεί η ποινή του Ζανζίνγκερ την ίδια ημέρα που εκφώνησε ο Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ στην Ουάσιγκτον τη θρυλική του ομιλία «Έχω ένα όνειρο»· και αν δεν τύχαινε να διαβάσει την είδηση στην εφημερίδα, επιστρέφοντας σπίτι του στη Νέα Υόρκη μετά την ομιλία, ο Μπομπ Ντίλαν. Το τραγούδι «The lonesome death of Hattie Carroll», «Ο μοναχικός θάνατος της Χάτι Κάρολ», ηχογραφήθηκε στις 23 Οκτωβρίου του 1963 και συμπεριλήφθηκε στο άλμπουμ «The times they are a-changin'» που κυκλοφόρησε το 1964.

Πενήντα χρόνια αργότερα, ένας αρθρογράφος της «New York Daily News», ο Χάρι Σίγκελ, υπέγραψε χθες ένα κομμάτι με τίτλο «Ο μοναχικός θάνατος του Έρικ Γκάρνερ». Ήθελε να επιστήσει την προσοχή σε ένα άλλο βίντεο, όχι εκείνο το γνωστό που δείχνει τους αστυνομικούς να ακινητοποιούν τον Έρικ Γκάρνερ κι εκείνον να φωνάζει ξανά και ξανά «δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω»· αλλά το άλλο, που τον δείχνει να πεθαίνει, πεσμένο κατάχαμα ανάμεσα σε τόσους ένστολους άνδρες και γυναίκες, που τον αντιμετωπίζουν σαν ένα κομμάτι κρέας.

_Τώρα ανοίξτε διάπλατα τα μάτια και δείτε._

Το άρθρο του Harry Siegel
Η ιστορία του τραγουδιού του Ντίλαν
Οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού (But you who philosophize disgrace and criticize all fears / Take the rag away from your face / Now ain't the time for your tears.)
Το τραγούδι σε ζωντανή εκτέλεση


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2014)

...
*The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll
[Ο Μοναχικός Θάνατος της Χάτι Κάρολ]*

Ο Γουίλιαμ Ζανζίνγκερ σκότωσε 
την Χάτι Κάρολ τη φτωχή
Μ’ ένα μπαστούνι που στριφογύριζε στα δάχτυλά του
Με τα διαμαντένια δαχτυλίδια
Σ’ ένα ξενοδοχείο στη Βαλτιμόρη πέρα εκεί
Κι ήρθαν άνθρωποι πολλοί κι ήρθαν οι αστυνομικοί
Το όπλο του πήραν απ’ το χέρι και τον κλείσαν φυλακή
Τον Γουίλιαμ Ζανζίνγκερ με κατηγορία για φόνο ειδεχθή
Μα όλοι εσείς που το φιλοσοφείτε
Και για όλους τους φόβους τάχατες κάτι έχετε να πείτε
Ώρα για τα δάκρυά σας δεν είναι τώρα
Τώρα ανοίξτε διάπλατα τα μάτια και δείτε

Ο Γουίλιαμ Ζανζίνγκερ στα είκοσι τέσσερά του χρόνια
Γαιοκτήμονας, κάτοχος πελώριας καπνοφυτείας 
Με γονείς πάμπλουτους, πάμπλουτων γόνους
Με διασυνδέσεις πολιτικής πελατείας
Αντέδρασε μονάχα μ’ ένα ανασήκωμα στους ώμους
Με άφατη ειρωνεία, με γλώσσα όλο οίηση 
Και δεν άργησε να βγει με πληρωμένη την εγγύηση
Μα όλοι εσείς που το φιλοσοφείτε
Και για όλους τους φόβους τάχατες κάτι έχετε να πείτε
Ώρα για τα δάκρυά σας δεν είναι τώρα
Τώρα ανοίξτε διάπλατα τα μάτια και δείτε

Η Χάτι Κάρολ ήτανε μια φτωχή που δούλευε στην κουζίνα
Ήταν πενήντα δυο χρονών κι είχε παιδιά μια ντουζίνα
Μαγείρευε και έπλενε τα πιάτα
Κουβάλαγε τα σκουπίδια και σερβίριζε με χαμηλά τα μάτια
Και τη σώριασε ένα χτύπημα, τη σκότωσε ένα ραβδί
Χωρίς καμιάν αιτία, από μια ιδιοτροπία στραβή
Και η Χάτι Κάρολ κακό στον Ζανζίνγκερ ποτέ δεν είχε κάνει
Δεν είχε λόγο αυτός κανέναν να την ξεκάνει
Μα όλοι εσείς που το φιλοσοφείτε
Και για όλους τους φόβους τάχατες κάτι έχετε να πείτε
Ώρα για τα δάκρυά σας δεν είναι τώρα
Τώρα ανοίξτε διάπλατα τα μάτια και δείτε

Στο δικαστήριο σαν ήρθε της δίκης η στιγμή
Ο δικαστής χτύπησε το σφυρί του με πυγμή
Για να δείξει ότι όλοι ενώπιον του Νόμου είναι ίσοι
Ότι στο Δικαστήριο δεν χωράνε φόβοι, πάθη, μίση
Ότι κι οι μεγάλοι κι οι πλούσιοι κι οι τρανοί
Δίκαια δικάζονται όσο κι αν τους ευνοούν οι ουρανοί
Κι ατένισε ο δικαστής αυτόν που δίχως λόγο αφαίρεσε ζωή
Και αποφάσισε να του ρίξει μια βαριά ποινή
Ω ναι, και τον έστειλε να μείνει μονάχα έξι μήνες στη στενή
Μα όλοι εσείς που το φιλοσοφείτε
Και για όλους τους φόβους τάχατες κάτι έχετε να πείτε
Ώρα για τα δάκρυά σας δεν είναι τώρα
Τώρα ανοίξτε διάπλατα τα μάτια και δείτε

Γιώργος–Ίκαρος Μπαμπασάκης, «BOB DYLAN ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ 1962-2001, Α΄ ΤΟΜΟΣ», Εκδόσεις Ιανός


----------

